# Husqvarna GT2254 won't start



## machinist63 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just replaced the drive belt on my 54" Husky and put it on backward so when I threw it in reverse, it went forward, well since I just put some green slime in one of my tires I thought it would be okay to just ride it around for a bit to settle the tire and I guess I was wrong. It went about 15 feet and died. I tried to start it but no go. I dropped the deck (again) and swapped the belt, looked around for a safety switch, couldnt find one. I checked the fire and it is getting spark, does anyone know why that would make it quit and how do I reset it or fix it?
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely just coincidence. If you have spark then no safety interlock switch is messed up. Probably a fuel problem, if you have a solenoid valve on your carburetor check it and make sure it's working. If no solenoid or if it's working alright, check the carburetor for dirt or some other contamination.


----------



## machinist63 (Apr 10, 2008)

I wondered about the "coincidence" thing and thought the two had to be related. I was surprised to see it firing and I was so frustrated with the way the whole day went and figured I better let it go for the day. Today I figured I'd get on the net and ask a small engine guru... here is a dumb question, how do I check to see if I have a solenoid valve and if it's working?
thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look on the bottom of your carburetor and see if there is a wire plugging into the bottom of it.
Or
Post the model and spec numbers off of your engine and we can look it up and see if it's equipped with one.


----------



## machinist63 (Apr 10, 2008)

it is an ELS-656 - 22hp Briggs, The gas line is going into a box(?) that does appear to be a valve, but I didn't see a wire coming out of it. I did get it started, it seemed to be the air filter under the air filter, I had already checked the air and the gas filters, but did not realize there was an air filter under the air filter... I was going to check to see if it was getting gas as you suggested and found the underside of the bottom filter rather nasty, I cleaned it, put it all back and it cranked up. It made me want to mow my jungle even though the ground is soup here in west Tennessee. Thanks for your help


----------

